# Carpenters needed in Sydney. Sponsorship + Vehicles + Tools



## BDBUILDING (Nov 19, 2015)

BD Building are a rapidly growing carpentry company based in Sydney, with a large chuck of our workforce comprised of UK/Irish carpenters.

We currently have 70 carpenters under us and are wanting to expand. There are many perks to the jobs that include:

Sponsorship
Supplied Company Vehicles
Supplied Tools
Flexible Hours
Great Pay
Great Work Environment

If you're interest, please get in contact with Gene from BD Building Management - 0403 167 851


----------



## azwan (Jan 6, 2016)

Dear Sir,
How to apply this if i'm from outside of Australia?


----------



## BDBUILDING (Nov 19, 2015)

azwan said:


> Dear Sir,
> How to apply this if i'm from outside of Australia?


Are you a certified carpenter? Just log onto our website and send us an email via the employment page!

Speak to you soon mate


----------



## azwan (Jan 6, 2016)

So sorry sir, I don't have a certified as carpenter.But i have an experience working as handyman. it's mean I'm doing all kind of work. It include as carpenter, electrical, plumbing and painting jobs. My current work as a (Technician 4) in Hard disk drive company.

Is this your company name Sir
"bdbuilding au"


Thanks for Your Reply
Azwan


----------

